# Sugar Cane



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I know this may sound odd to some of you, but does anyone know where to buy sugar cane in Utah? Either fresh, or already cut into sticks would do. I just can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good Question. Hard to find these days. Never see it up here in Hooterville anymore.

I get mine over on the Colorado Front, Colorado Springs or Fort Collins. 

I use it for smoking homemade Andouille sausage the traditional way.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I saw some in walmart sometime in the last six months, you might want to call around to the various grocery stores and as for the produce dept. they would be able to tell you if they have it. I have seen it in several stores over the years.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Try some of the oriental markets they generally have some in stock.


----------

